# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Bug in der Forum SW?

## Reinhold2

Hallo Admins, 
Auf meinem iPhone logge ich mich immer ein und setze ein Häckchen bei "Angemeldet bleiben". Wenn ich das nächste Mal das Forum aufrufe, bin ich ausgeloggt und muss mich wieder anmelden. 
Liegt da ein Fehler in der SW vor, oder an einer Einstellung bei meinem Smartphone?
Grüße
Reinhold

----------


## Hvielemi

Aif meinen ifon gehts.
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Reinhold,

das Problem habe ich auch und sogar bei T-online, wenn ich meine E-Mails aufrufe bzw. welche absenden möchte. Das liegt nicht an der Forumssoftware sondern an Cookies, die möglicherweise auch Dein iPhone nicht akzeptiert bzw. falls sie hinterlegt wurden, später dann nicht wieder aktiviert. Take it easy. Son büschen Mehrarbeit hält den Geist fit.

*"Der kürzeste Weg zwischen zwei Menschen ist ein Lächeln"*
(Aphorismus aus China)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Reinhold2

@ Konrad
Ich glaube ich habe mich nicht präzise genug ausgedrückt. Ich bin ausgeloggt wenn ich das iPhone aus- und wieder einschalte. Probier du das mal bitte aus. Danke!

@ Harald
Hast ja Recht Harald, dieses elende Tippen auf der iPhone-Tastatur übt die Sensomotorik der Fingerspitzen. Ich habe immer in den Einstellungen "Cookies von besuchten Websites erlauben" ein Häckchen.

----------


## Hvielemi

> @ Konrad
> Ich glaube ich habe mich nicht präzise genug ausgedrückt. Ich bin ausgeloggt wenn ich das iPhone aus- und wieder einschalte. Probier du das mal bitte aus. Danke!


OK, geht bei mir auch nicht.
Musste mir nach dem Versuch ein neues Passwort holen.
ADT soll ja ans Gedächtnis gehen ...

Konrad

----------


## Reinhold2

Hallo Konrad, 
Alles klar. Bei mir hat die App "Evernote" schon lange einen Teil des Gedächtnisses übernommen. ;-)
Gruß
Reinhold

----------


## Heribert

Hallo,

wer sich nicht mit einer Vielzahl von Passwörtern ständig rumschlagen möchte, sollte sich mit einem Password-Manager beschäftigen, der außer Windows auch MAC-OS, ANDROID und portabel (iPhon, iPad, Smartphon, Win- und Andriod-Tablet) kann.
*KeePass* ist ein solches, im Gegensatz zu Evernote kostenloses Open-Source-Programm. Die Hilfe ist leider nur in englisch, das Programm selbst, kann auf deutsch umgestellt werden.

Hier eine deutsche Anleitung:



 
Gruß Heribert

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Reinhold,

meine obige Schilderung betrifft bzw. betraf meinen PC. Mein Samsung Tablet dagegen wurde mir von einem Mitarbeiter des Herstellers im Saturn Ludwigshafen so eingerichtet, dass ich mich nun nie wieder weder für meine E-Mail-Adresse noch für das Forum des BPS einloggen muss. Gut möglich also, dass Dir ein kompetenter Fachmann auch Dein iPhone ähnlich ans Laufen bringt. Ein Gespräch kostet ja nichts. Viel Erfolg. 

Heriberts Vorschlag wäre sicher die umfassende Lösung, wenn es anders nicht geht.

*Besser nach dem Weg fragen als in die Irre gehen"*
(Chinesische Weisheit)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Heribert

Nun ja,

Apple hat ja aus gutem Grund das dauerhafte Speichern von Passwörtern auf ihren Systemen unterbunden.  Einige Browser haben diese sinnvolle Löschung so wichtiger Daten, durch eigene Software umgangen. Nur deshalb lassen sich z.B. im Firefox die einmal eingegebenen Benutzernamen und Passwörter dauerhaft speichern. Mit Bordmitteln ist das bei MAC und Co nicht möglich. Auch die neuerdings angebotenen Speicherplätze einer Cloud sollen ja sicher sein. 

Ich allerdings, bin da etwas zuirückhaltender, auch wenn behauptet wird, dass die Speicherung auf europäischen Servern, sich der Willkür der US-Sicherheitsdiensten entziehen würde. 

In der *PC-Welt*, wird eingehend auf diese Probleme eingegangen und ebenfalls ein Password-Manager empfohlen um ein gewisses Maß an Datensicherheit zu gewährleisten.

*Wenn man natürlich der Meinung ist, dass alles was er/sie mit dem I-Net verbindet, jeder lesen und nutzen darf, der braucht sich über Datensicherung keine Gedanken machen.*

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Harald_1933

*Immer wieder Verbesserungen
*
Hallo Reinhold,

an ferngesteuerte und seit einiger Zeit sogar selbstfahrende Autos hat man sich schon fast, letztlich auch durch die vielen Berichte, gewöhnt. Mein unlängst gekauftes Tablet hat mich ob vieler Funktionen einmal mehr überrascht. Ich habe vor wohl mehr als 10 Jahren mal ein kleines Telefon von Nokia von meiner Frau übernommen, das ich heute noch ausschließlich zum Telefonieren nutze, während meine Frau so alle 2 Jahre ein neueres Modell erworben hat. Das bis letzte Woche noch von ihr wegen der langen Fingernägel eingesetzte Modell Sony Ericsson HD ist nun dem Samsung Smartphone Note 4 Charcoal-Black Art. Nr. 1901549 mit S-Pen mit vielen Funktionen gewichen. Mit Pen deswegen, weil viele Handys und Smartphones nur mit den Fingerkuppen, aber nicht mit langen Fingernägeln, die meine Frau nun mal bevorzugt, zu bedienen sind.

Warum ich das Dir nun so ausführlich berichte, hat den simplen Grund, dass mich dieses neue Smartphone insofern als blutiger Telefonlaie überrascht hat, dass man nach einer langsam gesprochenen SMS, also ohne Pen, hernach den Wortlaut auf dem Bildschirm lesen konnte. Ich selbst habe noch nie eine SMS auf die Reise gesandt, aber diese für mich neue Variante, die mir meine Frau vorgestern demonstriert hat, erachte ich schon als ein weiteres kleines Wunder der heutigen technischen Möglichkeiten.

Man möge bitte für meine Begeisterung ob dieser kleinen Episode Verständnis haben. 

*"Karikaturen sind geistige Akupunktur ohne therapeutische Absicht"*
(Ronald Searle)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Ergänzung

*Natürlich verfolge ich auch das: http://www.t-online.de/digital/id_76534910/ces-2016-das-sind-die-trends-der-technikmesse-in-las-vegas.html

*"Nichtstun macht nur dann Spaß, wenn man eigentlich viel zu tun hätte"*
(Noel Coward)


Gruß Harald

----------


## Reinhold2

Und meine Frau wollte ich mit einem meiner zwei iPhones glücklich machen. Sie lehnt ab. Begründung: sie benutzt ihr altes Nokia mit echter Tastatur (Grobmotorikerin? Kommt mit virtueller Tastatur nicht zurecht?) und will nichts Anderes haben. Schade!




> *Immer wieder Verbesserungen
> *
> Hallo Reinhold,
> 
> an ferngesteuerte und seit einiger Zeit sogar selbstfahrende Autos hat man sich schon fast, letztlich auch durch die vielen Berichte, gewöhnt. Mein unlängst gekauftes Tablet hat mich ob vieler Funktionen einmal mehr überrascht. Ich habe vor wohl mehr als 10 Jahren mal ein kleines Telefon von Nokia von meiner Frau übernommen, das ich heute noch ausschließlich zum Telefonieren nutze, während meine Frau so alle 2 Jahre ein neueres Modell erworben hat. Das bis letzte Woche noch von ihr wegen der langen Fingernägel eingesetzte Modell Sony Ericsson HD ist nun dem Samsung Smartphone Note 4 Charcoal-Black Art. Nr. 1901549 mit S-Pen mit vielen Funktionen gewichen. Mit Pen deswegen, weil viele Handys und Smartphones nur mit den Fingerkuppen, aber nicht mit langen Fingernägeln, die meine Frau nun mal bevorzugt, zu bedienen sind.
> 
> Warum ich das Dir nun so ausführlich berichte, hat den simplen Grund, dass mich dieses neue Smartphone insofern als blutiger Telefonlaie überrascht hat, dass man nach einer langsam gesprochenen SMS, also ohne Pen, hernach den Wortlaut auf dem Bildschirm lesen konnte. Ich selbst habe noch nie eine SMS auf die Reise gesandt, aber diese für mich neue Variante, die mir meine Frau vorgestern demonstriert hat, erachte ich schon als ein weiteres kleines Wunder der heutigen technischen Möglichkeiten.
> 
> Man möge bitte für meine Begeisterung ob dieser kleinen Episode Verständnis haben. 
> ...

----------


## Harald_1933

> Begründung: sie benutzt ihr altes Nokia mit echter Tastatur


Hallo Reinhold,

da bin ich ja in elitärer Runde mit meinem uralten Nokia, und man muß es nur selten aufladen, weil der Akku lange hält und ich das Ding meist ausgeschaltet irgendwo im Trainingsrucksack untergebracht habe. Mit meiner Karte ab 60 nutze ich alle im VRN-Bereich angesiedelten Verkehrsmittel, wie S-Bahn, Busse und Straßenbahnen. Das geht bis nach Wissembourg, Zweibrücken oder Würzburg. Wenn es da mal Probleme gibt, habe ich ja mein Nokia, und der Privattransfer durch meine Frau mit unserem nunmehr nur noch einem zugelassenen PKW läuft reibungslos. Was will man als zufriedener alter Mann mit einer jungen Frau noch mehr? Geringe PSA-Werte trotz vorhandener Prostata, gutes Essen und die tägliche Flasche Rotwein. Das langt allemal zum Gelassensein.

*"Ein Faulpelz ist ein Mensch, der sich nicht die Arbeit macht, sein Nichtstun zu begründen"*
(Gabriel Laub)

Gruß Harald

----------

